
Sam Altman to run for governor of California? - rmason
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/14/15638046/willie-brown-column-sam-altman-might-run-governor-california-2018
======
kolbe
Good luck, buddy. I'd love to see it happen, but I can't imagine it actually
happening.

